#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What are the biggest challenges to starting a business?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Starting a business is not an easy task.There many challenges line up when we plan a start up.
I want to know the most common challenges that we have to face when we start a business.


Can you guys list down some main challenges ?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Starting a business is not an easy task.There many challenges line up when we plan a start up.
> I want to know the most common challenges that we have to face when we start a business.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down some main challenges ?


 Running the show
Finding funding
Getting health insurance
Time management

----------

